# Furi anyone?



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

I have been re-searching and re-searching! I know what I need to look for in a knife, forged, carbon, balance, feels good in my hand, blah, blah, blah. I am willing to spend as much as Wusthof Classic costs (7" santoku) but I don't really want to go more. I just want to make sure I am not overlooking a lesser priced knife that does what I want. This is my 1st expensive knife so I am looking for a multi purposer. The Furi looks good because it is like a cross between a chef's and a santoku with it's more rounded tip for rocking like a chef's and the handle was designed with input from people with arthritus - for those of us with carpal tunnel problems this might be beneficial. Has anyone tried Furi?

Thanks
Natalie-Mom of FOUR BOYS who is tired of "LITTLE BOY FOOD"


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm looking for one I can hold in my hand before I decide. I don't have any granton-edge knives, but a 7" santoku is on my list of possible knives to buy. I want to know if the silicone handle or the metal handle is better for me, too.

I happened to find a sharpener for this knife at Linens N' Things some months ago for about $25. I bought it because that's half its original price. It can be used for other knives as well.


----------



## craftynatalie (Jan 11, 2006)

I saw that Bed Bath and Beyond and JC Penney's carries Furi. I might go there tonight and give them a feel>


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've got a Furi set. Before I got the set, I had tried a Furi paring knife. (I also have some knives from Wusthof, Messermeister, Globals, Sabatiers, and several others. I used to be a professional cook, and am still a knife junkie. :blush: ) I bought the Furis at a silent auction, and am quite pleased with them. Or rather, my husband (the resident salad maker :wub: ) loves them -- much better than the supersuperlightweight serrated knives he used to use.

Here's what I like about them:
The shape of the handle fits my hand well.
They take AND HOLD an edge well.
They have no gaps between handle and blade, so they are sanitary.
They look way cool. :smoking:
Here's what I don't like about them:
They are very light in weight, so it takes more effort to cut through something hard, like a carrot.
The best way to tell if you are comfortable with a knife is to hold it, and to try it. If you can't try it (like at Sur la Table, where they won't let you actually _cut_ anything before you buy), at least hold it and pretend to cut with it. Bring a big carrot with you. :look:


----------



## butcherboy (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi all, I also own a Furi- east west 9". I love the knife except for use when cutting BIG things. By this I mean cabbages, eggplant, etc. It seems that the handle design makes it hard to grip with out your hand sliding down towards the blade. Other than that I love it. My main set of tools is made by dexter russel- the forged series that have been wonderful.


----------



## sgrahamtexas (May 20, 2013)

I own the Furi pro set. I used them though culinary school and still to this day. I have absolutely NO complaints about the pro series. The copper tail allows for balancing after sharpening. I would put my knives up against any Wusthof. The only tool I do not have is the 9" pro east-west. I like using the French knife and the Santoku. I like the curved edge of the French knife and the broad blade of the Santoku. I am anxious to see if this will live up to my expectations. But I digress... You certainly can't go wrong with Furi. The one piece stainless design is very easy to clean and sanitize. There are no handles to wear or break. And, with all due respect, the comment of cutting large items and your hand slipping towards the blade... if that is happening to you.. you are not holding the knife correctly. There is absolutely no way your hand can slip with proper knife grip. These are very light... but very sharp. Weight is not needed if the knife is properly sharpened. I would absolutely NOT NEVER EVER use a sharpener on these. Have a professional sharpen them for you and they should last a lifetime. Use a steel properly and you will have longer lasting edges between sharpening.

I realize this is a very late reply. I would love to know what your experience was/is with them.


----------

